# Game 54, bucks vs Clippers



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (20-33) vs. Los Angeles Clippers (20-34).
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Monday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/116136589.html


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

I hope Blake doesn't do anything too filthy to Bogut..


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

36 Karat said:


> I hope Blake doesn't do anything too filthy to Bogut..


Or to anyone else on the team.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The first thing I heard when I got in my car tonight to come home was that Ersan was hit by Griffin in the right eye! The Bucks can't find a break anywhere.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

A strong fourth quarter, what a refreshing change. Delfino was insane with 26 points, fueled by 7 of 10 from beyond the arc. Jennings had a nice game as well. And Salmons must be feeling better to be playing 45 minutes, having a nice contribution of 16 points and 12 assists. 

I would like to see more nights like this from our offense.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> A strong fourth quarter, what a refreshing change. Delfino was insane with 26 points, fueled by 7 of 10 from beyond the arc. Jennings had a nice game as well. And Salmons must be feeling better to be playing 45 minutes, having a nice contribution of 16 points and 12 assists.
> 
> I would like to see more nights like this from our offense.


Yes, they really moved the ball well. What a huge difference that made.

Not much of an update on Ersan in Skiles press conference - just no stitches, and he had ice on it.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

As awesome as it is, nights like this where Delfino knocks down 7 threes, etc. aren't even the exception -- they're an analomy. I'll take it for what it is.


----------

